# pto problem



## jhill24 (May 5, 2012)

I have JD3203 that will not engage pto when switch is turned on. Light on dash comes on, but that is all. Dealer told me problem is usually fuse or wire disconnected/pulled loose underneath but I cannot find a problem with either. Anyone else have similar problem? It's a long way to my dealer's shop.


----------



## rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

jhill24 said:


> I have JD3203 that will not engage pto when switch is turned on. Light on dash comes on, but that is all. Dealer told me problem is usually fuse or wire disconnected/pulled loose underneath but I cannot find a problem with either. Anyone else have similar problem? It's a long way to my dealer's shop.


The PTO is most likely activated by applying 12 volts via the switch/relay to it, You should be able to test the PTO by putting 12 volts directly on the wire leading to the PTO. If it works, then it's a switch/fuse/wire fault. If the PTO doesn't work, then the PTO is probably defective.

Cheers


----------

